# Power Cord



## ricksherri (Apr 10, 2005)

Is it only me????

My shore power cord has become tangled or caught enough inside the camper that I have had to remove the seat cover (4 screws) and straighten the cord out so I can pull it out enugh to plug it out to a power outlet. What the heck? Are any of you folks having the same problem?

I am very cautious when I put the cord in? (That just doesn't read well does it )









any suggestions?


----------



## ssrrchase (Oct 20, 2004)

That's interesting. I not cautious at all when I put the cord back and have never had a problem. Is it gettng caught on something or just kinked?


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

Not sure what unit you have but I was having the same problem with the 28RSS. In the 28RSS the cord is stored in the step for the rear slide and I had the same type trouble you are having.

I purchased the shore power kit from CW that allows be to simply unplug the shore power and store the cord where ever I want.

I have heard of others having some problems but not too many.

Good Luck


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

The Power Cord conversion was one of my fav mods on my Outback, I hated shoving that cord in the rabbit hole with a passion. The kit that Camping World isn't cheap but if you watch the sales they drop it by $20-30. Here are photos of my mod if it helps: Park Power Conversion Kit


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

I just purchased a 30 AMP extension cord at WM and use that to connect to power. 
I finally got sick of fighting with the cord to get it back inside that small step.








The extension cord just goes in the slide-out storage compartment.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

7heaven said:


> I just purchased a 30 AMP extension cord at WM and use that to connect to power.
> I finally got sick of fighting with the cord to get it back inside that small step.
> 
> 
> ...


If you are using this way you would be better off if you pull the cord out and cut it off so that just a stub is left in the trailer. It would be best if you used the factory end and cut it off and re terminated it in the storage. The extra wire coiled up in the storage just contributes to voltage drop and can also lead to heating issues. Always best to pull the cord all the way out.


----------



## dthorfnp (Dec 15, 2004)

Don't know about the power cord getting tangled but on our 28frs the last time we were getting ready to leave for a trip I unplugged the cord from shore power and was feeding it back into the storage when I got distracted and pushed the plug in most of the way through the little "flappy thing" that is supposed to keep it from going alllllll the way down. oops. I







couldn't even blame my 15 year old son who was helping but when he tried to retrieve it, yep you guessed it his 6'3" hands were so big that the cord went all the way in. Believe me as we were leaving in a pouring rainstorm my DH was non too happy. He did however stop at the barn and pick up some baling wire, which we were later able to use as a fishing hook and pulled it out of there. Wonder what we would have done if this hadn't worked. 
I believe my DH said something about a hack saw through the inside of the trailer. I think he was kidding.....








Another lesson learned


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Dawn - Tell your DH there are only a couple of screws at most holding a cover or box in place over the cable and there is no need to get too agitated. Tell him to be careful of that little Chinese finger trap, you can cut yourself easily if you try to fish it out with your fingers.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

The whole electric cord on RV thing is a little primitive...

You would think in this day and age they'd figure out something better. The plastic things in the hole are always breaking off, it makes a great entry point for bugs, cold air infiltration, the cord gets caught and pushes the wooden divider all over the place....

Not to mention the cord can easily pop that cheesy cap open and pay out while you are traveling down the road.

Come on RV engineers....put on your thinking caps and upgrade this terribly old system!

end of rant.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I think they have but they go for the price point. The USS Raptor has a detachable power cord, no more squirrel hole to shove it into. I like it but wanted to make a 50amp to 20amp cord to save me from using the whole cord, the part that attached to the camper sell for some $90. I won't be making a mod at that price that's for sure.


----------



## ricksherri (Apr 10, 2005)

Hi All,
Thanks for the suggestions. At this point I am not going to perform the upgrade to use a detachable cord. (Nice pictures...) My Outback is still under warranty, although I love the idea and think it is a good solution.

CamperAndy, the reason this is a hassle for me, is on one of the occasions the cord was stuck I pulled too hard to get the power cord free and accidently pulled the trailer over on its side. This was while my wife was showering and my son was emptying the black tank. Okay I lied. ..it is just a pain. I know it is trivial to fix, just an inconvenience on a new trailer.

thanks again,
Rick


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

dthorfnp,
I think you should get the award for Word of the Week with "Flappy Thing". I tried to come up with a descriptive word for that thing in a recent post and mine was no where near as good as "Flappy Thing".

Rick, 
ROTFLMAO.....


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

I feel honored, my cord goes in and out of the flappy thing just fine.

No problems here.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

I have no issues with my flappy-thing.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

My flappy thing isn t old enuf to give me problems yet









John


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

You lucky devil, you!









Mark


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I don't have a problem with the flappy thing...

I just think it should be secured somehow to avoid an *'accidental deployment'*, or a *'malicious deployment'*.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

I like the park conversion idea. It plugs up the hole so mice, spiders, etc can't get in.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

On my to do list, the conversion to shore power. Mainly for the reasons Vdub states.

Need to order 2, my son wants to wire his car trailer for campground hook up.

John


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I haven't had a problem with the power in either of the outbacks that I had
So until then I don't think I'll bother with it

Don


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Being basically lazy when it comes to set up or tear down I hated the flappy thing and the push the cord into the hole routine. My solution was to install a self retracting cord reel with ratchet lock. I picked it up off ebay and got a commercial unit with a slip ring rated for 35 amps then I used my existing cord. Normal price new is around 400.00 dollars and I got it for 85 used because some factory shut down and they were liquidateing the fixtures. Reasearch showed that there were several brand that would fit under my seat, they are Reel craft, Cox reel and Allen bradly. Allen bradly was my first chioce and the one I bought then Cox reel was the next choice. Now it is just a little tug and the cord rolls itself up nice and neat. Kirk


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

On the 28BHS, we can remove a drawer under the closet near the bath and easily address any kinks or other problems.

The first time I removed the drawer, I discovered that I was only able to use about half of my power cord beause of a knot.

No problems with the flappy thing


----------



## Fred n Ethel (Aug 30, 2005)

I have the same problem with our 25RSS.

When I got home from camping last weekend, I could
not get the power cord out. I had to use an extra extension cord
to plug-in the camper.

The refrigerator must run to keep the extra beer cold.

Ralph


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

Fred n Ethel said:


> The refrigerator must run to keep the extra beer cold.
> [snapback]52806[/snapback]​


Priorities are priorities.


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

The key word there is "Extra beer", not many folks have "extra" of that.

You know Ralph, if you have to much I may be able to help lighhten your load....









Kevin


----------



## Fred n Ethel (Aug 30, 2005)

I had a problem with the flappy today, actually the one in the toilet.

Flapper broke.
This led to the toilet running a very long time.
This led to the well running.
This led to the filter being clogged with silt.
This led to no water.
This led to a call from DW.
This led to me comming home early from work.
Forty five minutes late everything fixed.
Afternoon to myself.

See every cloud has a silver lining.

Kinda got off the subject.

Ralph


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Silver lining with a cold one I hope.









John


----------

